# BBC World Service- The Port Said Tragedy



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

With eye witness accounts

BBC - BBC World Service Programmes - World Football, The Port Said Tragedy: Who's to blame?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I tried to watch this but it wasn't on. I partly listened to the radio broadcast but will do so properly later on today.

Sunday... just heard on the news that FC.. Port Said is being suspended because of the deaths.

Lets pray that it will not bring more riots of protest.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I tried to watch this but it wasn't on. I partly listened to the radio broadcast but will do so properly later on today.
> 
> Sunday... just heard on the news that FC.. Port Said is being suspended because of the deaths.
> 
> Lets pray that it will not bring more riots of protest.


you won't be able to watch it, this is a radio program. 

I was under the impression that the entire league had been cancelled in Egypt, not just the teams involved :confused2:

and as I was typing this I read this headline: Clashes as Egypt bans al-Masry football club

Clashes as Egypt bans al-Masry football club - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

BBC: 13 year old boy killed in clashes in Port Said


----------

